# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Посмотрим, насколько форум курит?

## maXmo

(на всякий случай) применение курита курением не считается.




> Добавил варианты


я бы всё-таки рекомендовал выбирать из первых двух.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Dr.

Курю давно, но пока не знаю зачем..

----------


## Белый Сокол

Не курю, никогда не пробовал и не собираюсь. И другим не советую  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

Добавил варианты

----------


## maXmo

anton_dr, бросил по соображениям безопасности?  :Smiley:

----------


## Сёмчик

фууу...курить...бэ

----------


## severny

Бросил примерно 4-5 лет назад. Курил с шестого класса и в последние годы уйма сколько. На каждом светофоре прикуривал.
Двух пачек мало было.
Бросил не так мучительно. Почему? Сам не знаю. Созрел наверное.
Ни в какую никотиновую зависимость не верю. Вся проблема в голове. 
Охота, чтобы дым комом в горле и колечки выпускать. Более ничего.
Для эксперимента советую попробовать курить в темноте или с закрытыми глазами. Не видев дыма кайфа не испытаете.
Об этом еще Г. Уэллс писал в "Замечательный случай с глазами Дэвидсона" (так кажется называется). Видно тот еще куряка был  :Smiley:

----------


## Shark

Курю, когда нервничаю или много думаю. Не знаю почему.
Это мне не мешает. Хотя было бы лучше не курить.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> фууу...курить...бэ


Я в своё время тоже так думал.

----------


## Stec

Было-бы глупо говорить что никогда  не пробовал, в детстве с пацанми крутили самокрутки из сухих листьев, да и табак пробовал, но мне не понравилось, не курю.

----------


## PORSHEvchik

Как большинство знакомых мне людей, курю когда нервничаю. Когда-то курил очень много (мне так кажется), сейчас пытаюсь бросить. Находясь дома, могу не курить, даже не тянет, а вот только нос высчунешь, как сразу нервозность появляется и курить охота, но не на работе удается всего пару сиг за день скурить. 


> Для эксперимента советую попробовать курить в темноте или с закрытыми глазами. Не видев дыма кайфа не испытаете.


 По этому поводу о себе скажу, что в темноте курю и получаю тот-же эффект как и при свете.
 Считаю, что эта привычка крайне ..еновая: мы платим здоровьем и деньгами, а получаем ..авно.

----------


## maXmo

Кстати, о деньгах, читал такую статью в АиФе http://aif.ru/health/article/20231

Штаты отсудили у своих же табачников кучу бабок на мед.страховку и ограничили у себя потребление табака, и теперь эти бабки платим мы прямиком в федеральный бюджет США.

----------


## severny

> По этому поводу о себе скажу, что в темноте курю и получаю тот-же эффект как и при свете.


Может в темноте ты видишь огонек сигареты и какой-никакой дым в его свете. А если с закрытыми глазами?
А может ты и в темноте привык уже?

----------


## anton_dr

> anton_dr, бросил по соображениям безопасности?


Ну, вроде того  :Smiley: 
Давно собирался, но как-то не получалось. А после нового года на работе ещё пару человек бросило, вот мы вместе, за компанию. Жена опять же беременная рядом - вредно.
Причём бросил легко. Просто ехал домой, хотел в магазин зайти за пачкой, но подумал - "А зачем?" Ответа достойного не нашёл.  :Smiley:

----------


## Panic!

Не курю. Пробовал. Нравилось. Сейчас не нравится и не будет нравиться. :Cheesy: 
А вообще горжусь тем, что не курю.  :Smiley:

----------


## Zik0

Не курил, не курю, даже не пробовал. Не люблю дым тобачный даже

----------


## Nickolas

Курю 16 лет и курю много. Бросить мечтаю но никак не соберусь.

----------


## LEON®

Не курю. Не палю. I do not smoke.

----------


## ANDYBOND

> Не курю, никогда не пробовал и не собираюсь. И другим не советую


Полностью аналогично.

----------


## Evgueny

бросил, третий год не курю, а привычка осталась)))

----------


## SDA

А он курит? Курит когда выпьет, а выпьет когда в карты проиграет  :Smiley: 
Курение зло, надо бросать, говорил знакомый паталогоанатом видя легкие покойника  :Wink:

----------


## KosMos_pv

На форуме я здесь так же как и большинство не курю. А вот как-то слышал статистику, что среди подростков (16 лет) курят больше половины, что очень и огорчает порой. Мне самому 18 и когда я был в последнем классе школы, я был едва ли не единственным из класса, кто не курил.
А дома это вообще атас! Если бы не боялся, что меня родичи прибьют за это, то выбрасывал бы каждую пачку сигарет  :Cheesy:  во как, но увы приходится мириться с тем, что все, кроме бабушек и дедушек, у нас в семье курят...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ysn

Полнейшая оправданность антивирусных ресурсов:
Не курю, пока я здесь :-)

----------


## Никита

Курю,но не курил тут 3 года,опять взялся.Особенно,когда начинаются бурные мыслительные процессы,курить жуть как охота!Да бросать надо это грязное дело,это не есть гуд-денег много уходит,да и здоровье не вечное(в роду Дункан Макклаудов не наблюдалось).Лучше спортом заниматься! :Smiley:

----------


## Travoed

Курил 13 лет не по-детски . Была физическая зависимость от табака .              С трудом бросил . Уважаю себя за это . Но достаёт  то , что на работе коллеги курят все . Приходится дышать до кучи . Насчёт курения в темноте , то когда курить охота , то закуришь и в воде и получишь свой кайф. А вообще - это наркотик .

----------


## Nvidia

Курить??? Какая гадость...

----------


## Alexey R

Не курю. и никогда не курил.

----------


## taloran

Курю уже  около 10 лет. Но относительно мало. Полпачки в день и меньше, иногда не курю вообще почти.

Вред от курения складывается в основном  из трёх факторов: количества сигарет, их крепости и глубины вдыхания, а также возраста начала курения. Свою роль привносит образ жизни: питание, физическая форма, стрессы, прочее. То есть вред от курения может нивелироваться до определённых пределов.

Но несмотря на это всё равно не нужно начинать пробовать курить. Из любопытства, подражания, "за компанию", для релаксации или стимуляции  и т.д.
Потому как привычка может стать пагубным пристрастием...

----------


## maXmo

> Особенно,когда начинаются бурные мыслительные процессы,курить жуть как охота!


Угу, никотин стимулирует работу мозга, но медленно отравляет нервные клетки.

Кстати вот запостили социальную рекламу во Франции. Даже я ужаснулся  :Smiley:

----------


## Matias

Никогда не курил и не собираюсь этого делать.

----------


## grobik

> На форуме я здесь так же как и большинство не курю


Если в опросе примут участие ВСЕ пользователи на форуме-статистика изменится.Уверен.

----------


## ekisha

Курю конечно. Говорят курить вредно, а я думаю напрасно.
Как сказал Ленин:"курить, курить а потом бросить". Или нет он не говорил такое.

----------


## starbIi

Курил 10 лет. Много раз "бросал". Прочитал "Лёгкий способ бросиь курить" Аллена Карра. Не курю третий год. И Вам советую-не курите.

----------


## НФР

Наверное,единственный кто в своем классе не курит.  :Smiley:  Никогда не курил и не советую  :Smiley:

----------


## Snake_man

бросил

снижая выкуренные сигареты

потом затяжки

----------


## Maria30

Не курю и не начинала. И рада этому.

----------


## Sindr

Курю. 42 года. Бросал, год не курил. Снова начал. Бросить не трудно, трудно не начать. :Sad:

----------


## Soft

Не курил и не собираюсь.  :Smiley:

----------


## tmvs

Нет, не вижу смысла.

----------


## servicebel

Не курю

----------

